# 20lb brown trout! Olcott, NY



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Went up to Olcott last weekend and caught this horse! Weight in just over 20lbs and came on a silver backed, green yellow and black ProKing spoon 105 down off a rigger in 125fow just north of Olcott. I'm holding it, actually the gf caught it, as soon as she caught it, I told her there are guys that have been fishing up here 20 years that have never caught a brown this big...


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Dang that's a huge brown trout! That thing looks like a mutant it's so "tall". Nice job.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Did you enter any of the Derbys? Def biggest Brown so far..


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

That's a freaking slob!!! Nice fish


----------



## ONE-SHORT (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome BT!! You staying and fishing the weekend?


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

No, I didn't enter any of the derbies, this fish taught me that lesson! The fish didn't even seem that long, but belly to dorsal fin was "tall"/rediculous. Look how small the tail is compared to the meat section of the fish, that really shows how heavy and big this fish was.

I will not be there this weekend, I am headed to ALaska to fish silvers on Saturday for 2 weeks!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

That is one place I always wanted to take my boat to and fish and never did - awesome fish!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man nice fish Ryan! That is one of the largest browns I have ever heard caught up there. WOW!

Have fun in Alaska. I way jealous on that one! I'll get there some day.

John


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish and have fun in Alaska. We just got home from Kodiak and slayed the Sockeyes.


----------

